# Acheminement iPad2 commandé sur l'Apple Store



## bunam (10 Avril 2011)

j'ai commandé la bête (gravée en plus) et maintenant j'ai un numéro de suivi :

```
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	10/04/2011	4:17	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	09/04/2011	0:23	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
Koeln, Germany	08/04/2011	23:52	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	09/04/2011	5:30	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shenzhen, China	09/04/2011	3:10	Lecture au départ
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	09/04/2011	0:55	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shenzhen, China	08/04/2011	22:42	Lecture de l'origine
China	09/04/2011	15:56	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS
```
de plus sur le site web d'Apple :

```
État actuel de lexpédition 	Expédition acheminée
```
vous ne trouvez pas qu'il y a des incohérences ?
les constatez vous aussi ?

@+


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

bunam a dit:


> j'ai commandé la bête (gravée en plus) et maintenant j'ai un numéro de suivi :
> 
> ```
> Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong    10/04/2011    4:17    Lecture au départ
> ...



Pour Apple, "Acheminée" veut dire qu'il est parti de leurs usines. Sinon un post semblable a été posté juste en dessous !


----------



## bunam (10 Avril 2011)

ok vu, le votre est gravé aussi ?


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

Ca n'a aucun incident sur la date de commande car la gravure est réalisée en usine, avant qu'il ne soit expédié. Une gravure, ça doit durer 1min, pas plus !

Sinon, par curiosité, peux-tu me dire le truc ou genre de truc que tu as gravé ? (ne me répond pas si tu ne veux pas !) 

Bonne journée !


----------



## bunam (10 Avril 2011)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait pour l'oppération de gravure.
Le passage Chine > Allemagne > hong kong peut-il être expliqué de la sorte : c'est un poste de douane 

Pour la gravure : 
Bunam
oooOOOooo

Donc je ne peu pas le revendre


----------



## bambougroove (10 Avril 2011)

bunam a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait pour l'oppération de gravure.
> Le passage Chine > Allemagne > hong kong peut-il être expliqué de la sorte : c'est un poste de douane
> 
> Pour la gravure :
> ...


Il n'est pas encore passé en Allemagne, ce sont juste les formalités qui sont effectuées à l'avance pour que le colis passe rapidement ensuite.

Ce n'est pas une gravure qui t'empêchera de le revendre


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il n'est pas encore passé en Allemagne, ce sont juste les formalités qui sont effectuées à l'avance pour que le colis passe rapidement ensuite.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une gravure qui t'empêchera de le revendre



Non, mais il va avoir du mal à le vendre avec marqué Bunam dessus à un prix intéressant !


----------



## dalloz (10 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il n'est pas encore passé en Allemagne, ce sont juste les formalités qui sont effectuées à l'avance pour que le colis passe rapidement ensuite.



Ah ? Sur mon avis d'expédition d'UPS ( cf le sujet ; http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532-3.html ) la mention "Koeln" est inscrite. Ce n'est pas la ville de Cologne en Allemagne ? 
Il me semble que c'est une des orthographes de la ville. Nan ?


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Ah ? Sur mon avis d'expédition d'UPS ( cf le sujet ; http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532-3.html ) la mention "Koeln" est inscrite. Ce n'est pas la ville de Cologne en Allemagne ?
> Il me semble que c'est une des orthographes de la ville. Nan ?



Oui, mais c'est fait à distance. Les mecs qui étudient les cas sont en Allemagne mais ton colis est à Hong-Kong ou en avion. 

PS : regarde, ya pas marqué "Lecture à l'arrivée" ou "Lecture au départ". En gros ils n'ont ni vu entrer ni expédié ton colis (en Allemagne) !


----------



## dalloz (10 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est fait à distance. Les mecs qui étudient les cas sont en Allemagne mais ton colis est à Hong-Kong ou en avion.
> 
> PS : regarde, ya pas marqué "Lecture à l'arrivée" ou "Lecture au départ". En gros ils n'ont ni vu entrer ni expédié ton colis (en Allemagne) !



Ok ! Merci pour l'info  !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Ah ? Sur mon avis d'expédition d'UPS ( cf le sujet ; http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532-3.html ) la mention "Koeln" est inscrite. Ce n'est pas la ville de Cologne en Allemagne ?
> Il me semble que c'est une des orthographes de la ville. Nan ?



C'est meme son seul et unique nom: Cologne c'est la version francisée, mais n'a rien de correct... Seul Koeln est officiel comme nom de ville... Un peu comme "aix la chapelle" est en fait "Aachen", ou "Dresde" est en fait "Dresden".

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi en France on s'obstine a renommer les villes a notre sauce...


----------

